# اتحدى اى شخص يعرف يحلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 يناير 2010)

*أتحدى اي شخص يعرف يحلها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!! *



*سلامـ كيفكمـ يا أعضاء المنتدى....*
*عندي سؤال واتحدى احد يحله ...أول شيء لازملك تفكير وورقه وقلم وحاسبه اهم شي ... *
*وله جائزه قيمه......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*

*س:بــــآص فيه 10 أشخـآص *
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*وصلوا عند المحطه الأولى وركب معاهم 3ركاب*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*وصلوا لمحطه بعدها ونزلوا 7 ركاب*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*وصلوا لمحطه غيرهاا وركب 44 راكب*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*تمشو شوية ووقفوا عند محطه ونزل رااكب يشتري ببسي وضااع ونزلو اثنين من اهله يدورونه ومارجعوا*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*تقدموا للمحطه اللي بعدها ركب 11 راكب*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*تقدموا للمحطه اللي بعدها وركب 3 ركااب*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*ووصلوا للمحطه اللي بعدها وركب 14 رااكب*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*وبعدين وصلوا لمحطه نزل 19 راكب*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*وتقدموا لمحطه غيرهاا وركب 22 راكب *
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*وتقدموا للمحطه اللي عقبهاا ونزل 3 ركااب *
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*ووصلوا لمحطه ولقوا ابو الببسي اللي ضااع والاثنين اللي انلزوا يدورونه*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*وصلوا لمحطه بعدها ونزل 4 ركااب *
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*تقدموا شوية ركب 13 رااكب*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*تقدموا بعد شوية نزل 7 ركاب*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*تقدمو بضع دقايق وركب 14 رااكب *
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*عند آخر محطه نزل 11 رااكب *

*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*السؤال يقووووووول ؟*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*ما أسم سوااق البااااااااص ...؟؟؟ *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
*:t30: :t30: :t30:*
*ايه رائيكم بس محدش يضرب *
*ههههههههه:t30:*​


----------



## marcelino (17 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههه

كنتى هتتضربى فى حاله واحده

لو هى فزوره *بالشكل *ده بجد هههههههههه
​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يناير 2010)

_*ههههههههههههه*_
_اسمه  ؟_
_مش مهم  المهم اننا كنا   محتاجين الضحة  دى من زمااااااان  ربنا يخليكى  لينا  _
_مشكووووووورة_​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> 
> كنتى هتتضربى فى حاله واحده​
> لو هى فزوره *بالشكل *ده بجد هههههههههه​


 هههههههههههههههه 
طب كويس 
ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ذكية منك يا عاشقة*


----------



## طحبوش (17 يناير 2010)

ربنا يسامحك و انا قاعد بكتب .!!!!!!!!!!و بحل معلش يا عشوقة منك لله


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 يناير 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ههههههههههههه*_
> 
> _اسمه ؟_
> _مش مهم المهم اننا كنا محتاجين الضحة دى من زمااااااان ربنا يخليكى لينا _
> ...


 يارب تضحك على طول 
المهم انك شربتها ههههههههههه


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ذكية منك يا عاشقة*


 ههههههههههههههههه المهم انك شربتها تعيش وتاخد غيرها 
ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ربنا يسامحك و انا قاعد بكتب .!!!!!!!!!!و بحل معلش يا عشوقة منك لله


 ههههههههههههههه تعيش وتاخد غيرها 
ودى حاجة بسيطة من الى بتعمله فينا
ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شوفت الردود عرفت انه مقلب في الاخر
فامش تعبت نفسي في الحساب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

معلش بقي يا اديتك فرصه تشمتي فيا
عارفكي طيبه خالص يابت

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2010)

*



ما أسم سوااق البااااااااص ...؟؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
مافيش حذف اجابتين ؟؟ :t30:​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 يناير 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شوفت الردود عرفت انه مقلب في الاخر
> فامش تعبت نفسي في الحساب
> ...


 هههههههههههههههه مش كدة مسيرك تقعى


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> مافيش حذف اجابتين ؟؟ :t30:​


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك المهم تكون شربت المقلب كويس


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لذيذة 
وانا بقول كل دول ركبوا 44 مرة واحدة ليه 

مقلب جميل ههههههههههه
ميرسى ياسكر


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لذيذة
> وانا بقول كل دول ركبوا 44 مرة واحدة ليه
> 
> ...


 هههههههههههههههه 
ميرسى ياقمر 
وتعيشى وتاخدى غيرها


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يناير 2010)

*الاجابة تونس*​


----------



## نونوس14 (17 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وانا بقى جبت ورقة وقلم والالة الحاسبة وشغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالة حساب لحد ما دماغى ورمت*
*مااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى*
*بس احب اقولك ان الاتوبيس ده ماكنش فيه سواق اصلا هههههههههههه*
*مقلب جاااااااااااامد يا عاشقة*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 يناير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *الاجابة تونس*​


 ميرسى لمرورك الجميل تاسونى وتعيشى وتاخدى غيرها ههههههههههههههه


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 يناير 2010)

نونوس14 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *وانا بقى جبت ورقة وقلم والالة الحاسبة وشغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالة حساب لحد ما دماغى ورمت*
> *مااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى*
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههه 
تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها ياننوسة
بس احب اقولك هو اصلا معمول فيا المقلب ده ههههههههههه


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (18 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه سمو ادمون على اسم عمو


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 يناير 2010)

تامر ابن البابا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه سمو ادمون على اسم عمو


 ههههههههههههههه ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (23 يناير 2010)

ايه ده لسة محدش وقع هو موضوع وحش ولا ايه


----------



## *koki* (14 مارس 2010)

يلاهوىىىىى
اية دة


----------



## نداء الروح (14 مارس 2010)

*هههههه*

*حلوة كثير *

*الله يسلم يديكِ *​


----------



## Mason (14 مارس 2010)

_هههههههههههههههههههههه_
_حلوة ياعاشقة _
_بس مش وقعت فيها علشان _
_قولت اشوف السؤال الأول _
_لانى مخدش بالى انه قسم الترفيهة_
_هنا المطب بقا_
_هههههههههههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (14 مارس 2010)

حلو اوى يا عاشقة 
مقلب جااااامد حلوة منك كتير
عشان العدد ........


----------



## tamav maria (19 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حرام عليكي وانا تعبت نفسي وقمت ادور عل قلم 
بس حلوه


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (15 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> يلاهوىىىىى
> اية دة


 هههههههههههههههههه
نورتى ياعسل


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (15 أبريل 2010)

نداء الروح قال:


> *هههههه*​
> 
> *حلوة كثير *​
> 
> *الله يسلم يديكِ *​


 ههههههههههه
نورتى ياعسل
الله يسلمك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (15 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههه_
> 
> _حلوة ياعاشقة _
> _بس مش وقعت فيها علشان _
> ...


 ههههههه
نورتى مسيرك تقعى


----------

